# wiring diagram rabbit to ce2



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

*Putting CE2 in a rabbit*

***EDIT****
Ok so I went through and looked up every wire I will need to use from a CE2 harness in the rabbit. Im also using a Mk2 ce2 gauge cluster, but using my mk1 jetta dash switches as thats the dash i have right now.
Im also going to be using the mk2 turn signal and wiper stalk.

So here is my diagram so far. I plan to make one that shows all the wires i will have to clip and what not but for now here is what i have come up with. *And please if something doesnt seem right let me know.*
Also for me, i wont be needing all the plugs on the back of the fuse box which are plugs B,V,W,X. I made this because i couldnt find one when search. I hope that this shows what wires are needed and what ones you can cut and cap off for less of a mess, or a cleaner install. 
Please note this is for my 1980 rabbit, with a 16v swap,mk1 jetta dash, and a Mk2 NON maf cluster.

What its for , CE2 fuse block , FUSE NUMBER, Wire color 

*Yellow Plug A1( Left front harness)*
Left low beam A1/01 Left Head light 1 Yellow/Black
Left High beam; A1/06 Left High beam 11 White/black
Parking light left A1/04 Left park light 8 Gray/Black
Left front turn signal A1/02 Left turn signal Black/White

* Yellow Plug A2 (Right front harness)*
Right Low beam A2/03 Right Head light 2 Yellow
Right High beam A2/07 Rigth High beam 12 White
Parking light right A2/02 Right park light 7 Gray/Red
Right front turn signal A2/04 Right turn signal Black/Green

* Yellow Plug C (basic engine harness)*
 C/05 Low coolant level sender GND Brown
Gauge cluster signal C/08 Low coolant level sender Blue/Red

* Green Plug D(misc. equipment)*

Alternator D/01 Exciter wire Blue
Glove box light D/05 Glove box light 4 Yellow/Green
Seat belt light D/10 Warning light wire from relay White/Violet, GRN
Cigarette lighter D/12 Cigarette lighter Dash lights Gray/Blue

* Green Plug E( Instrument harness)*
Brake light switch E/03 Brake lights Red/Black
Brake light switch E/04 20 Red/Yellow
E/05 GRD Brown

*White Plug F(engine compartment management Right side)*
Starter F/01 Red/Black

* White Plug G1 (engine compartment management Right side)*
Ecu G1/03 Fuel pump relay on Red/Yellow
Motronic ECU pin 14 ,Pin 1 G1/04 Start run Black
O2 sensor G1/08 Fuel pump relay out put 18 Red/White
Igniton coil pin1 tach G1/12 to Coil Red/Black

* White Plug G2 (engine compartment management Right side)*
Coolant Temperature Sending G2/03 Coolant gauge Yellow/Red
High oil switch G2/10 Oil pressure warning Yellow
Low oil switch G3/11 Oil pressure warning Blue/black

* Red Plug H1 ( steering column harness)*
Ignition switch starter run H1/01 Starer power Red/Black
Ignition switch battery power H1/02 battery power Red
Ignition switch Run power H1/03 Load relay power Black/yellow
Igniton switch start/run H1/04 start/run power Black
Emergency flasher switch H1/05 turn signal power 17 Black/Blue
Emergency flasher switch H1/06 Turn signal switch Brown
Igntion switch power when off H1/10 H2/05 Green 

* Red Plug H2 ( steering column harness)*
Emergency flasher switch H2/04 Right output  Black/green
Power to parking light switch H2/05 Left output Black/white
Emergency flasher switch H2/08 flasher relay output Black/white/green 

*Red Plug J ( steering column harness)*
High beam headlight switch J/02 White/black
High beam headlight Switch J/04 Emergency flasher switch Red/yellow
Wiper switch low/park J/05 Green
Wiper switch intermittent J/06 Brown/Black
Wiper Switch J/07 5 Black/grey
Flasher switch J/08 relay power White/yellow

* Red Plug J ( steering column harness)*
Wiper switch J/09 Motor park switch Green/Black
High output J/10 Wiper motor high Green/Yellow

* Black Plug K(Rear wiring harness) *
Left turn signal K/01 output Black/White
Parking light Right K/02 7 Gray/Red
Parking light Left K/03 8 Gray/Black
Brake lights K/04 brake light switch Black/Red
License plate lights K/05 3 Gray/Green
Right turn signal K/07 Black/Green
Back up lights K/08 Black

*Black Plug L(Interior Harness)*
Parking brake switch L/01 Interior lights/Diag some models Brown
Brake warning light L/06 Brown/Yellow

* Black Plug M(fuel tank wiring harness)*

Pump ground M/01 Brown
Pump power M/02 Red/Yellow
Fuel gauge sending unit M/03 Violet/Black
Fuel gauge ground M/06 Brown/Blue

* Blue Plug Q (misc.dash wiring)*
Diag.,cig lighter etc. Q/01 GROUND Brown
Cassette storage light Q/03 16 Red/white
Dash lights radio etc. Q/06 Gray/Blue

*Blue Plug R (light Switch wiring)*
Headlight Park left R/02  Gray/White
Dash light dimmer input R/03 Gray
Dash light dimmer outout R/04 Gray/Blue
Park light power R/05 Red
Headlight park Right R/06 Gray/Red
Parking light output R/07 Gray/Green
Headlight switch(Illumin.) R/08 Brown
Headlight Low beam out R/09 White/Black
Headlight switch run power R/10 Black/Yellow

* White Plug S (wiper motor)* 
Wiper motor power/park S/01 Black/Green
Wiper motor S/02 Wiper relay output Green
Wiper motor S/03 main fusebox ground Brown
Park switch S/04 Positive run/ground parked Green/Black
Wiper motor S/05 High output Green/Yellow

* Blue Plug U1(instrument cluster wiring)*
Oil pressure warning U1/03 High Yellow
Warning lights U1/04 Black
Oil pressure warning U1/05 Low Red/white
Tach U1/06 Ignition coil pin 1 Green
Main Ground U1/10 Brown
Speedo U1/11 White
Fuel gauge U1/12 Blue
Dash lights U1/14 Gray




*Blue Plug U2(instrument cluster wiring) *
Lights/Gauges U2/01 Black
Speed sensor U2/02 Violet
Low coolant sender level U2/05 Violet
Turn signal light U2/06 indicator light Green
High beam light U2/07 Blue/White
Coolant gauge U2/09 Yellow/Red
Battery light U2/12 Blue
Ground/warning lights U2/13 Brown/White

* Red Plug Y*
Battery positive Red
Motronic ecu pin19 Red


Here are the head light and tail lights that need to be spliced in

Rabbit rear harness--------Ce2 Plug wires------------Wire function
White/Green ------------->White --------------Rear defroster
Black/Red-----------------> Black/Red --------Unconfirmed Function
Black/White--------------> Black/White------Turn Signal
Green/Black --------------> Red/Yellow ------ FUEL PUMP POWER!!!
Black/Green--------------->Black/Green------- Turn signal
Black/Grey---------------->Black/Grey----------Unconfirmed function
Red/Lilac -----------------> Red/White---------Lugage compartment light
Lilac/White--------------->Lilac/White-------- Fuel level sender
Gray------------------------>Grey/Red,Grey/Green,Grey/Green,Grey/White Solder the 1 Gray wire into these 4 Wires, CE2 used 4 seperate wires.
Grey/Green--------------->Brown----------------Parking brake switch
Yellow/White ----------->White/yellow ------Rear wiper
Green/Black-------------->Green/Black---------Unconfirmed function

Headlight switch wire splice diagram
Rabbit------------CE2 Wires----------Function
Black/Green------>Black/Green -------load reduction relay
Grey/Red--------->Grey/Red----------- current track 30
Brown/White,Brown--->Brown------ grounds
White/Black----->White/Black
Grey/Black ------>Grey/Black,Grey/Black all interior lights that ared dimmed by the dimmer switch
Grey,Grey,Grey----->Greay/Red,Grey/Red all exterior lights


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

I put spaces in between everything but for some reason it clumped it together, im tired so ill fix it tomorrow


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.selendesigntech.com/xCE2Conversion.aspx

look at this


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

30b red Fuse/Relay Panel Pin 30- Park/Neutral Relay Pin 2 And Alarm System Control Unit & Indicator Light
A1
1	yel/blk	Left Headlight Pin 56B (Dipped Beam) (Fuse #1)
2	blk/wht	Left Front Indicator & Side Repeater And Dash Plug 22 (Left Indicator Light)
4	gry/blk	Left Parking Light (Fuse #8)
5	red Radiator Fan Thermo Switch Pin 3 And/Or Run On Control Unit Pin 4/30
6	wht/blk	Left Headlight Pin 56A (Full Beam) & Spotlight (Fuse #11)
-	red Radiator Cooling Fan Runon Control Unit (Fuse #19)
7	blk/yel	High & Low Horns (Fuse #13)
-	blk Rad Cooling Fan Runon Control Unit (Fuse #13)
8	brn/blk	High & Low Horns (Horn Relay)
A2
1	blu Alternator Pin D+
2	grey/red	Right Parking Light (Fuse #7)
3	yel Right Headlight Dipped Beam Pin 56B (Fuse #2)
4	blk/grn	Right Front Indicator & Side Repeater And Dash Plug 24 (Right Indicator Light)
5	brn Earth (Location 120)
7	wht Right Headlight 56A (Full Beam) & Spotlight (Fuse #12)
8	wht/yel	Fog Lights
B
4	brn Fuse/Relay Panel Pin C/3
5	red Fuse/Relay Panel Pin Y/2
C
1	blu/brn	Brake Fluid Low Level Switch Pin 1 Or ABS Brake Warning Switch
2	grn/red	Washer Pump Pin 1
3	brn Fuse/Relay Panel Pin B/4
7	brn/yel	Washer Pump Pin 2
8	blu/yel	Coolant Level Sensor Pin 1
D
5	blk/yel	Sunroof Switch
7	blk/yel	ABS Pump Relay Pin 4
8	blk Alarm Module Pin 4- A/T Switch Pin 5- A/T Control Module Pin 19 And Shift Lock Solonoid
9	blk/blu	Electric Window Control Unit- Left & Right Front Window Switches Pin 4 (In Left & Right Door)- Electric Seats And Sunroof Control Module Pin 6
-	blk/wht	Drivers Seat Heater Control Unit & Switch And Passenger Seat Heater Control Unit
11	blu/red	Transmission Control Module Pin 38 And Heated Washer Jets
-	blk Cruise Control Switch Pin 4
-	blk/yel	Electric Mirror Switch Pin 5
12	gry/blu	A/T Console Light And Seat Heating Switch Light
E
2	blk Heated Washer Jets
3	blk/red	Brake Light Switch Pin 1- A/T Control Module Pin 26- Clutch & Brake Vacuum Vent Valves (Cruise Control)
4	red/yel	Brake Light Switch Pin 2
5	brn Cylinder Head & Pcv Heating Element
F
1	red/blk	Stater Motor Pin 50
-	red Park/Neutral Position Relay Pin 6 And Motronic Engine Control Module Pin 7
-	red/grn	Alarm Module Pin 5
3	blu Alternator Pin D+
6	blk Reverse Light Switch Pin 2 (M/T) Or Park/Neutral Relay Pin 5 (A/T)
7	blk/blu	Reverse Light Switch Pin 1 (M/T) Or Park/Neutral Relay Pin 4 (A/T)
8	grn/red	A/T Multifunction Switch Pin 5
9	grn/blk	A/T Control Module Pin 27
G1
1	brn Cig Lighter Pin 1
2	brn/yel	Outside Air Temperature Sensor Pin 1
3	yel/blu	Motronic Engine Control Module Pin 6
4	blk Motronic Engine Control Module Pin 38- Ignition Coil Pin 3 And Speed Sensor Pin 1
5	brn/wht	Earth (Cylinder Head?)
6	brn Speed Sensor Pin 3
7	blk/brn	Motronic Engine Control Module Pin 9
8	red/yel	Heated O2 Sensor Pin 2 And Fuel Pump Afterrun Module
10	red/blu	Injectors- Hall Sender Pin 3- Evap & Egr Frequency Valves- Maf Sensor Pin 5- O2 Sensor Control Module Pin 6 And Motronic Engine Control Module Pin 23
11	wht/blu	Vehicle Speed Sensor Pin 2
12	grn/red	Motronic Engine Control Module Pin 22
G2
1	grn/blk	Oil Temperature Sensor
2	wht/red	Outside Air Temperature Sensor Pin 2
3	blu/wht	Coolant Temp Sensor Pin 2 & Radiator Fan Runon Thermoswitch Pin 2
4	blk/yel	Pcv Heating Element
10	yel Oil Pressure Switch 1.8 Bar
11	blue/blk	Oil Pressure Sender 0.3 Bar
H1
1	red/blk	Ignition Switch Pin 50
2	red Ignition Switch Pin 30
3	blk/yel	Ignition Switch Pin X
4	blk Ignition Switch Pin 15
5	blk/blu	Indicator Stalk Hazard Button Pin 4 & Dual Horns
6	brn Wiper Stalk 3Pin Plug Pin 3
7	brn/red	Ignition Switch Pin S Radio Pin 4
8	grn/red	Wiper Stalk 3Pin Plug Pin 2
9	grn/wht	Wiper Stalk 5Pin Plug Pin 1
H2
1	brn/blu	Indicator Stalk Contact Pin
2	grn/red	Indicator Stalk Pin 6
3	grn/blk	Indicator Stalk Pin 4
4	blk/grn	Indicator Stalk Pin 7
5	grn Indicator Stalk Pin 5
6	blk/wht	Indicator Stalk Pin 3
8	blk/wht/grn	Indicator Stalk Pin 2
J
1	wht Indicator Stalk Pin 4
2	wht/blk	Indicator Stalk Pin 3
3	yel Indicator Stalk Pin 2
4	red/yel	Indicator Stalk Pin 5
5	grn Wiper Stalk 5Pin Plug Pin 3
6	brn/blk	Wiper Stalk 5Pin Plug Pin 5
7	blk/gry	Wiper Stalk 5Pin Plug Pin 2
8	wht/yel	Indicator Stalk Pin 1 (Hazard Button)
9	grn/blk	Wiper Stalk 5Pin Plug Pin 4
10	grn/yel	Wiper Stalk 5Pin Plug Pin 1
K
1	blk/wht	Left Rear Indicator
2	gry/red	Right Rear Light
3	gry/blk	Left Rear Light
4	blk/red	Left Brake Light
5	gry/grn	Number Plate Lights
6	blk/yel	Rear Wiper Motor Pin 53A
7	blk/grn	Right Rear Indicator
8	blk Left Reverse Light Pin 0
9	grn/blk	Rear Wiper Motor Pin 53
11	brn Spoiler Switch Pin 4 & Control Module Pin 6
12	wht Rear Window Heater Element
L 
1	brn Handbrake Switch
5	red Boot Light And ABS Diagnostic Connector Pin T2X/2
6	brn/blk	Gry Handbrake Switch
7	red Interior Light Pin 3- Sunroof Control Module Pin 5 And Vanity Mirror Light Switch
M
1	brn Fuel Pump Pin 31
2	red/yel	Fuel Pump Pin P
3	vio/blk	Fuel Level Sensor Pin G
5	blk/blu	Interior Light Pin 1- Spoiler Control Module Pin 2- Sunroof Switch Pin 3 And A/T Program Switch Pin 1 (Light)
6	brn/blu	Fuel Level Sensor Pin 31
N
1	red/yel	Fresh Air Motor & Resistor
2	red/wht	Radiator Fan Control Module Pin 3- Thermal Switch Pin 2 And Radiator Fan Pin 3
3	red/wht	Battery
4	red/yel	A/C Pres Switch Pin 4
5	blu/red	Motronic Engine Control Module Pin 39- A/C Press Switch Pin 2 & Clutch Relay
6	yel/red	Fresh Air Switch Pin 4
P
1	wht/yel	Fog Light Switch Pin 83A
2	blk/yel	Rear Screen Heater Switch Pin +
3	wht/grn	Rear Screen Heater Switch Pin 86 And Heated Mirror Glass
4	gry/yel	Fog Light Switch Pin 83
5	brn Rear Screen Heater Switch Pin 31
6	gry/wht	Fog Light Switch Pin 83B
7	gry/blu	Rear Screen Heater Switch Pin 58B
8	brn/wht	Fog Light Switch Pin 31
9	gry Fog Light Switch 58B
Q
1	brn Cig Lighter Pin 1
2	blk/yel	Fresh Air Blower Switch Pin 2- Radiator Fan Control Module Pin 4- 3Rd Speed Fan & A/C Switch Pin 3 And Ambient Temp Switch
3	red/wht	Radio Main Plug Pin 7 (Live Feed)
4	blk/yel	Voltmeter & Oil Pressure Gauge & Glovebox Light
5	red/gry	Cig Lighter Pin 2
6	gry/blu	Radio Main Plug Pin 6- Cassette Storage Light- Cig Lighter Pin 3 (Light)- Oil Pressure & Voltmeter Gauge Lights And Fresh Air Control Light
R
2	gry/blk	Fuse/Relay Panel Pin R/7 & R/6
3	gry Headlight Switch Pin 58E (Dash Light Dimmer Slider)
4	gry/blu	Headlight Switch Pin 58B (Dash Light Dimmer Slider)
5	red Headlight Switch Pin 30
6	gry/red	Fuse/Relay Panel Pin R/2 & R/7
7	gry/grn	Fuse/Relay Panel Pin R/2 & R/6 And Headlight Switch Pin 58
8	brn Headlight Switch Pin 31
9	wht/blk	Headlight Switch Pin 56
10	blk/yel	Headlight Switch Pin X
S
1	blk/gry	Windscreen Wiper Motor Pin 53A
2	grn/blk	Windscreen Wiper Motor Pin 53
3	brn Windscreen Wiper Motor Pin 31
4	grn Windscreen Wiper Motor Pin 53E
5	grn/yel	Windscreen Wiper Motor Pin 53B
U1
1	blk/wht	Dash Plug Pin 17 (Oil Temp Sensor)
2	vio Dash Plug Pin 19 (Outside Temp Sensor)
3	yel Dash Plug Pin 8 (Oil Pressure Control Unit Feed From 1.8 Bar)
4	blk Dash Plug Pin 13 (Fuse #16- Power Feed?)
5	red/wht	Dash Plug Pin 9 (Oil Pressure Control Unit Feed From 0.3 Bar)
6	grn Dash Plug Pin 10 (Rev Counter)
7	blu/wht	Dash Plug Pin 1 (Outside Temp Sensor)
10	brn Dash Plug Pin 3 (Ground)
12	blu Dash Plug Pin 21 (Fuel Gauge)
14	gry Dash Plug Pin 12 (Dash Bulbs)
U2
2	vio Dash Plug Pin 7 (Vehicle Speed Output)
3	yel Dash Plug Pin 18 (Seat Belt Warning)
4	blk Dash Plug Pin 15 (MFA Switch Pin 2)
5	red/wht	Dash Plug Pin 2 (Coolant Level Warning Light)
6	grn Dash Plug Pin 24 (Direction Indicator Light)
7	blu/wht	Dash Plug Pin 25 (High Beam Warning Light)
8	grn/wht	Dash Plug Pin 6 (MFA Switch Pin 3)
9	yel/red	Dash Plug Pin 23 (Coolant Temperature Gauge)
11	red Dash Plug Pin 11 (Fuse #21- Power Feed?)
12	blu Dash Plug Pin 16 (Battery Warning Light)
13	brn/wht	Dash Plug Pin 5 (Earth & MFA Switch Pin 1)
14	gry Dash Plug Pin 4 (MFA Switch Pin 4)
V
1	red/wht	Wiper Stalk Pin 2 Mode Button
2	brn/wht	Wiper Stalk Pin 1 Memory Reset Switch Pin 1
3	blu/yel	Wiper Stalk Pin 3 Memory Select Slider
4	yel/red	Wiper Stalk Pin 4 Memory Reset Switch Pin 4
W
1	blu/wht	
-	wht Cruise Control Unit Pin 5
2	gry/blk	ABS Relay Pin 3- ABS Diagnostic Connector And ABS Control Module Pin 27
4	blk/red	ABS Control Unit Pin 12
5	brn/wht	ABS Hydralic Unit Switch Pin 2
6	wht/blu	ABS Brake Fluid Low Level Switch Pin 1 And ABS Control Module Pin 9
X
1	red/blk	Warning Module Pin 1 (Solid State) & Starter Interlock/Reverse Light Relay
2	brn Warning Module Pin 2 (Solid State)
3	gry/grn	Warning Module Pin 3 (Brake/Handbrake Warning Light)
4	blk Warning Module Pin 4 (Brake/Handbrake Warning Light)
5	wht/blu	Warning Module Pin 5
7	brn/wht	Warning Module Pin 7
8	yel/red	Warning Module Pin 8 (ABS Warning Light)
Y
1	red/yel	Motronic Engine Control Module Pin 54 & Electric Seats
2	red Fuse/Relay Panel Pin B/5- Electric Window Relay Pin 30- Central Locking Pump & Door Switches Pin 1 And Sunroof Control Module Pin 7
3	red Battery Positive Terminal
Z1 Not Used
Z2	brn Battery Negative


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

In that diagram it shows every wire on the back of the fuse box, however I was writing mine up to show only the ones needed in my application. This way i could pull each plug out of the fuse box individually and clip off any wires im not going to need so that when i install it in the car it will be as easy as possible to hook up. I did however find that the cooling fan wiring was a little confusing but im using a low profile electric fan and fan switch that goes into the radiator fins.

*So here is some good info i borrowed from that site*
Steering column wiring help
Almost all the wire colors from the A1 harness match up to colors in the A3 harness.
The A1 ignition switch matches up exactly wire for wire with the A3 ignition switch, though the wires are different gauges.Something to look out for; the Warning Light Switch is part of the A3 steering column and a separate switch on the A1. You will have to run wires from A1 Warning Light switch back to the A3 Harness.The pins of each connector and switch are identified by code on the back of each item with small black lettering in the plastic (It’s very hard to find on some connectors). These pin codes match up exactly with the labels in the Bentley and are the same for the A1 and the A3. Match the pins with the wires and you’re golden.
Just to give you a sanity, check in a couple of cases 3 or more of the same color wire will be spliced together. There are also 2 white wires on the A3 harness which are spliced together with one white wire on the A1 steering column.
Finally, the easiest way to do this is to test your connections one by one. I hooked up one thing at a time, ie a turn signal bulb, and worked out the wiring till I got it to work.

Interior wiring
Well I spent a good deal of time looking at this but was able to make it extremely simple. I essentially cut out anything I didn’t need and it boiled down to 4 main wires that come straight from a connector on the A3 fuse block that can power the interior.(*what connector is he talking about?*

Constant Power (+) Red
Switched Power (+) Blk/Red
Interior Lights (+) Gray/Blue
Ground (-) Brown
On my car I used a terminal strip with spade connectors and made a power distribution block for each of these items. You could also simply splice all of the same color together. I did this to mine as I plan a dash swap in the future and wanted a simple way to wire up the new dash.


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok so im a little confused, First off, some one has clipped plugs F,G1,G2, assuming this is because they were trying to set it up for motronic, but Ive read that motronic is all plug and play to ce2?
Would someone be able to confirm with me that im correct below?

*Plug F *
1 Red/Black < To the starter motor?
2--------------------
3--------------------
4 brown < I will Solder on another wire for lenght and connect this to the side of the head?
5 red/green < Isnt this Digifant ecu pin 1, I connect the motronics switch 12v wire to this? 
6 black/red < Connects to the A/T back up light switch(dont need)
7 black/blue < Connects to the A/T back up light switch(dont need)
8--------------------
9--------------------
10-------------------

*Plug G1*

1-------------
2-------------
3 Red/Yellow < Fuel pump relay power, Where should this be connected?
4 Black < Connect this to motronic pin 14?
5-------------
6-------------
7-------------
8 Red/White < heated O2 sensor power, Connect directly to 02 via a spade connector?
9------------- 
10 black/yellow < Digifant/Digijet ECU Power, Im stumped on this one. Says its a relay output?
11------------
12 Red/Black < This will connect to pin 1 on the coil?

*Plug G2*

1---------------
2---------------
3 Red/yellow


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes i know a2resource...ive read that diagram, probably 20 plus times, i spent 6 hours going over it tracing wires, cleaning up my harness etc. 
my question am i correct as to where those plug in at, my bentley has confused the hell out of me.

Example:A2 resource states G1/12 - Ignition Coil Pin 1 (all Mk2, most others '90 only), ECU tach signal (all 91+ except Mk2) So is this wire connects to the coil pin 1 via spade connect since this is all i have of plugs F,G1,G2


----------

